# Cape San Blas sharks



## Jestew01 (Jul 1, 2020)

I’m on the cape till Saturday and I’m wanting to catch some sharks 4-7ft so nothing crazy I can Cast fairly well or kayak bait out if I need to but my reels only got 500 yards of line on them so if something goes for a run I wouldn’t want to get spoiled cause I dropped bait to far out, lost one shark earlier this week and last year caught about a 6.5 bull at Indian pass. So my question is has anyone been having any luck around here lately and if so where, bait, how far out, etc


----------



## Walton County (Aug 23, 2016)

Not lately, but years ago, I use to fish the bay side of the Cape with Lady fish and mullet. I always used spinning gear and most of the time fished from the primitive camp areas on the cape. Most of the time I fished in 3-5' of water. The bite was consistent. 

The last few times I fished Crooked Island(just west of you), I was seeing lots of black tips along the beach. I had my 706 with a circle hook to pitch a live bait to tarpon and I ended up throwing a ladyfish to a 5' black tip. They tend to run down the beach and not so much away from the beach.

I would say your current setup is fine.


----------

